# Reversing loop - best and cheapest method?



## tcaron20 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've got a basic electric layout with one train running on a Sound and Power 7000. Need to set up a reversing loop at two places. The LGB two track system seems to be the easiest way to go? I would need two kits, one at each end?
Suggestions?

Thanks,

Tom C


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

yes. 
it is simple and works. 
you could save some money, by DIYing the separator- and rectifying tracks.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

more simple......battery power


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By lkydvl on 27 Nov 2010 07:45 PM 
more simple......battery power 

SHOO, SHOO! go away you battery terrorist!

he did not ask what powersystem he should run.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Four insulating joints/clamps, wires, and a bridge rectifier, IF you are always willing to enter the loop the same direction at all times. 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062583 

Or-(this one you can use side on tabs) 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062584 

Still requires a reverse of the throttle while the train is in the loop.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Many years ago there was as G scale train shop in Kingman Arizona . I stopped in there. I was in a old train depot I think. There were several small shops in the depot The train shop was on the seond floor and had loop hanging from th cieling. It ran around the trans shop out a dogie door Accross the front of the build over the entrance door then back into the building over the comon area of the the first floor. Then back out a dogie door back to the train shop. It was track power and ran all day with no problems. The day I was there the lady told me her husband passed away and she was trying to sell the shop. 

The two reversing loops ran fine with no problems I think there was some LGB track accessory that made it work. 

JJ


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes JJ, there was an LGB reversing loop set, it was two bits of track with diodes built in. Pricewise these days, they are VERY expensive. I had two sets I bought for $15 each or so and sold for $45+ on eBay. 

http://www.onlytrains.com/model/trains/10151.html 

As is, you still have to reverse throtle in each loop. Or, with EPL functions, you can make the reversing automatic.

But, for WAY less than this, you can build the unit I described.


----------

